
Lessons I Learned Starting (and Failing At) a Cybersecurity Company - thaddeusdiamond
https://thaddeusdiamond.com/2018/03/12/smartercloud-is-shutting-down/
======
intoro
Great Insight, Shitty Platform For Blogging Though. The multiple adds for the
Same product gives the whole site the feel of a Facebook clickbate site.

